# Window Well Installation



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Bill46 said:


> Happy Easter!
> I would appreciate some instruction on the installation of basement window wells. I am familiar with the basic process but would like adivice regarding such things as: how deep to dig below window sill, how thick should the gravel be, how high above the window sill should the well extend (what size should I buy), if I decide to sink a pipe to the footer drains, what size pipe and how do I terminate it at the top, etc, etc, etc. This is for a standard 16" x 32" window (new construction, Northeast Ohio). The grade is presently right up to the sill, but needs to go higher which is why the well. Any info, drawings or pics would be great.
> Thanks


Hi,

Here are two links to help get you started:

http://www.creativehomeowner.com/index.php?pane=project&projectid=chwin123

http://www.improvenet.com/Homeowner...library/popularmechanics/basement_window.html

(This link covers the window install, but there is also info. about setting the window well too)


----------

